# uk qualified electrician...



## qalinx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry if this isn't the proper place for this post...
I am fully UK qualified electrician, and I intend to move to Australia. 
I did some research about assessing my qualifications but the results were very confusing.
Actually, my question is: do I have to take other courses there? if so, in how much time I will be able to work as an electrician on my own...?
I found on the net various opinions such as: you need to take some courses, then apprenticeship and in 7 years you will be ready; others say 2 years, 4 years etc.
The official websites of assessing authorities were useless in this matter so if you can help me... what can I say... thank you and I will drink a beer in your honour. Even if you can't help me I appreciate the effort for reading. 

Calin


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As an electrician you will be required to get the whole bunch of licenses. Depending on which state you will live in, different licenses will be required. See the link below for more information

Electrician (general) - 341111


----------



## breeze (Mar 20, 2012)

qalinx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the proper place for this post...
> I am fully UK qualified electrician, and I intend to move to Australia.
> ...


If your still in the uk. Get with a group called down under tradies they sort everything out


----------



## breeze (Mar 20, 2012)

Can any one help I'm an electrician looking to move to aus is a brithsh compex course and offshore survival valid in aus and is it worth having want to get into gas and oil any help would be really helpfull


----------



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Were having same trouble as you. Fully qualified with 14years industrial experiance. There doesn't seem to be a step by step guide... everyone wants £ks off you for sorting it but I don't think this is all needed. I may be wrong.. someone correct me if I'm wrong but the way I see it is. 

1 you need otsr. Offshore technical skill record

To gain above you need to do theory test and practical test to gain the otsr. 

Also need to send off your qualifications to have them checked...

I may have it all wrong but can never get a straight answer from anywhere.

Also heard its different depending on what state you wanna go to.. I'm looking at Perth. Hope this sheds some light on things for you...


----------



## breeze (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah you need your skills assement first and have to get a grade 1 then you get called in for your practical but to get your Australin A grade you can do a course with down under tradie's it's 2 weeks long and cost's get this £3000 . Down under tradie's can also help with skills assement bank account and tax code


----------



## breeze (Mar 20, 2012)

Your otsr is about £1400 as well


----------



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Please think seriously before getting licence in UK. Especially at a cost of 3k...


----------



## breeze (Mar 20, 2012)

It's the only way I've seen to get 1 have you seen any other way pal


----------



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Sure u just need otsr...


----------

